

Lemony Snicket's Occupy Wall Street Observations - swilliams
http://occupywriters.com/by-lemony-snicket

======
rick888
I wish the same people who supported the occupation of wall street supported
the rights of software developers and musicians.

More money is demanded from the protesters, yet when developers and musicians
have a problem with people downloading their hard work without any
compensation, the answer is: "you aren't guaranteed a profit".

Well occupiers, now it's my turn to say the same thing when you tell me you
have a $50,000 student loan debt and you can't find a job or when you want a
government-sanctioned wage increase for not doing anything more.

I feel like people that are successful are being attacked here. I've seen it
time and time again with the protesters. They try to silence anyone that even
has a hint of success.

~~~
redthrowaway
>when you want a government-sanctioned wage increase for not doing anything
more.

Outside of unionized public servants, this really doesn't describe anyone.

>I feel like people that are successful are being attacked here. I've seen it
time and time again with the protesters. They try to silence anyone that even
has a hint of success.

Bullshit. Nobody's blaming the rich for being rich, they're blaming the rich
for using their influence to secure ever sweeter deals from the government,
privatizing the profits and socializing the losses, while everyone else
suffers. Nobody's calling out Warren Buffett for being a billionaire, they're
calling out the greed of those who use their wealth and influence to gain more
wealth and influence without regard for the people they hurt in the process.

~~~
Fliko
I know plenty of people, and have seen plenty of comments on the internet
lynching many rich people. I don't think this was the original intent of the
movement, but it is definitely an unintended side effect

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Wherever there are protesters there will be a fringe of kooks riding the wave
who want nothing more than to attract attention, either by breaking shit,
hurting someone, or by trying to shock with their extreme opinions.

------
jisaacstone
Interesting, glad I read it.

I don't like to nit-pick, but I am always a bit uncomfortable when there is an
implication that wealth is a "zero-sum game"

And that does seem to be implied here.

Wealth creation is complex. Be aware of oversimplification.

